# Strange lump under his belly?



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a few ideas; see all these vet clinic's I have attended did come in use for something.

1. Skin tumor - An extreme of what it may be, although I am sure it will turn out to be nothing and willl dissapear after time. 

2. Fat Lump - Since I've seen Pumpkin and know his weight area (even though you are doing a *very* good job to work it off him this could be a possibility. But from what I understand this would take some time to form and would be noticed before now.

3. Lipomas - I don't honestly know much about these; but heres a link explaining them a fair bit.

Pedunculated lipomas in horses


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You do not mention if the lump is soft or hard or how large the lump is.


Hernias are pretty common in that area. Or it could be umbilical scaring.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

It is approx the size of my pinky nail... if that helps lol.
It is soft as well. sorry for not mentioning it earlier  It doesn't bother him when I squeeze it or anything either. Thanks everyone. Pictures will be coming tomorrow


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but I quickly went out and took some photos.. They are very bad quality but I have circled the lump thing in red. Thanks to you both for replying =)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That is where his umbilical cord was. 

It sounds like, as I mentioned above, a small hernia or just a small spot of scaring. Have the vet look at it next time they are out for routine shots.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's where the umbilical cord was.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

It's just his belly button


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

As said above; it looks to be just his belly button


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks everyone =)


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with Always, that yes it is his belly button but could also be a small umbilical hernia (which occurs at the belly button). Can you push up on it and make it go away? If so it is a hernia and will need to be repaired. I assume he is a gelding but animals with umbilical hernias should not be bred as it can be passed on to their offspring.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

No, It won't go away if I push on it. And yes, he is gelding  Thankyou


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

ah, then just scar tissue. Looks like Pumpkin has an "outtie" lol! Glad it's nothing serious!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

How come so many people aren't aware of pony belly buttons? I'm not saying it to be rude, and I'm sorry if it comes across that way, but I've had a number of friends call me panicking because they finally found it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

A lot of people don't know horses have ergots on their fetlocks either. Some people have owned horses their whole lives and never heard of an ergot. But I can see the concern over the belly button if it is an outie and you never saw it before!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for your help  I am gald it isn't anything serious. riccil0ve, It didn't come across as offensive at all!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

when i saw this I automatically thought hernia but yay for bellybuttons!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha. Yes. Gotta love them


----------

